# Hayden 16" E-fan 1400CFM



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Well I went to Advance today because my regular fan is driving me nuts. It is slipping way to much now-a-days. I was wondering about a Hayden 16" fan but it's only 1400CFMs it seems a little low doesn't it?

What about should I be running or will this work fine.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

SKD_Tech said:


> Well I went to Advance today because my regular fan is driving me nuts. It is slipping way to much now-a-days. I was wondering about a Hayden 16" fan but it's only 1400CFMs it seems a little low doesn't it?
> 
> What about should I be running or will this work fine.


 The Spec. Shop specifies a 2800 cfm fan for the turbo car applications.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Here about the 8th item down.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

I was afraid it would be 200 bucks. The Hayden is 75


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

SKD_Tech said:


> I was afraid it would be 200 bucks. The Hayden is 75


And 1/2 the cfm. Go figure.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> And 1/2 the cfm. Go figure.



tee hee. Good thing it comes with the thermostat too.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

You need around what the spec shop offers. 1400 CFMs isn't nearly enough. Now if you have your AC out you could maybe get two (1 push 1 pull). But I would opt with something close to 3000CFMs.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Well looks like I'm getting the one from the spec shop. Don't know when though. I need to fix my clutch pretty soon


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Enjoy it. I noticed a significant gain especially at higher rpms. Just make sure it doesn't ever fail and watch your temperature gauge carefully at first. I set mine just below optimal running temperature.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

JAMESZ said:


> Enjoy it. I noticed a significant gain especially at higher rpms. Just make sure it doesn't ever fail and watch your temperature gauge carefully at first. I set mine just below optimal running temperature.


lol my temp gauge works when it wants too but I'll come up with something. I found the power box for the dash but cannot find ONE damn wire coming out of it. Something has got to be loose in it because everytime it goes out give it a tap and it comes back on.

When my fan slips and the belt doesn't squeak it's so nice lol it sounds so much quieter and non tornado like. But soon, very soon I should have one.


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Holy crap man- how did you jump to 3000 posts? You are a total post whore--LOL

Did you do this yet Jake?


----------



## z31 (Oct 19, 2004)

SKD_Tech said:


> I found the power box for the dash but cannot find ONE damn wire coming out of it. Something has got to be loose in it because everytime it goes out give it a tap and it comes back on.


The plugs are on the top of it if it's like the digi dash power box. If you pull the kick-panel you can only see the bottom of the box.

I have the crappy advance fan on my SS, it took about 3 months for the relay to rust and die. Other than that the car hasn't run hot - even during autocrosses.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Yeah but still better safe than sorry I guess. And no I haven't done this and no I will not do a write up but I will take pics when I do


----------

